# Sunterra Resale Clarification?



## az mom (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a really specific question about how resale SunOptions contracts are treated.  I bought a 4000 point resale a year ago and I can use Sunterra's system to book it into 19 Trust resorts.  This was done with no conversion fee from Sunterra, but I can only use the 19 resorts; I'd have to pay to upgrade to "Full Club" if I wanted to use the others.

The timeshare salesman told me on Thursday that the policy has changed since I bought my timeshare and now resale SunOptions can no longer be used at all unless a conversion fee is paid to Sunterra. He said the fee is $6300.  But I see no mention of that in eBay ads.  I can only conclude that he was lying.  Does anyone know if there have been any changes in how SunOptions resales are treated by Club in the past year?

This is important to me because I bought a 2000 point package based on this information and I am thinking about rescinding if he lied.

Thank you all,
Stacy (az mom)


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Clear as a pea soup fog*

Unfortunately the answer to your questions is never completely clear. It could be that there is a fee required or maybe not. But if you are dealing in the the Trust based Club system logic would say there is no fee to "rejoin" as there is no week deeded that you can fall back on - all you hold is the RTU points (options). If they demand a re-up fee on those then they effectively are saying you own nothing to resell. I wish I could tell you who to contact to get a straight answer but it is hard, especially with the potential sale now factored in, to find anyone who will know.  The requirement to buy more definitely applies to resale of the non-trust club (and I don't like that by the way as it degrades the value of that club and the people who paid to place their weeks in it) so maybe the sales person was just confusing the two systems.  Lets hope so.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 17, 2007)

*SunTerra, ShmunTerra.*

An "owner update" presentation I attended some years back (2002-2003 era) turned out to be a stealth SunTerra timeshare sales pitch.  They were selling Club SunTerra memberships backed up by deeded SunTerra timeshare property in Orlando FL or Williamsburg VA, my choice. 

I didn't go for it because of the cost -- way too high, just like any timeshare product purchased direct from the timeshare company. 

The Chief Of Staff didn't go for it because the "owner update" sales people explained that Club SunTerra membership & the SunTerra SunOptions that are used to get reservations within the Club SunTerra system are not transferrable & cannot be resold -- i.e., can only be obtained for full freight straight from Mr. SunTerra direct. 

What particularly graveled The Chief Of Staff about that is that at the time she had just recently become willing to take the timeshare plunge, & had actually taken it, once she absorbed the information that a deeded timeshare is real estate which can be sold, rented, or willed.  Timeshares, yes.  Club SunTerra & SunTerra SunOptions, no. 

Later, possibly at another "owner update" a year or so afterward, I remarked to the sales guy that it looks to me like Club Sunterra & SunOptions are something the SunTerra timeshare company came up with to fight back against timeshare resales.  He said, "That's about the size of it," -- or words to that effect.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sb1070 (Mar 22, 2007)

The Sales guy lied to you.  THe Trust points are good, Sunterra has been getting Trust owners to buy a minimal amount of points from them and then converting your Trust or fixed week into a full blown club membership with access to all Sunterra resorts.


----------



## az mom (Mar 23, 2007)

*Yup, the sales guy lied.*

Hi all,

To sum it up:  I called Sunterra and finally connected with a very helpful customer service guy.  The resale situation is the same as it always was.  I would be able to use a resale "Florida Trust" package of SunOptions (which they also call CSV-1 = Club Sun Vacation 1) at the 19 Florida Trust Resorts without any additional fees to Sunterra.

Thank you for all your input!

Stacy (az mom)


----------



## gravityrules (Mar 30, 2007)

If you buy into the CSV-1 trust re-sale, do you still retain the ability to exchange through II, take advantage of Club Bonus Time, buy/borrow SunOptions, use less SunOptions within 59 day, etc. (but just for the 19 resorts in the trust)?  In other words, what else are you giving up relative to full club membership other than access to all 100+ resorts?


----------

